# Orlando Support Group - Forming



## EnigmaticSmile (Jan 31, 2006)

Anyone interested in an Orlando support group? We're thinking about starting one to meet at Denny's or something like that where we can get a back table. Saturday Evenings at the Denny's on JYP by Sand Lake Rd? We can first meet outside if everyone's more comfortable with that and then progress inside if it's not horribly crowded.

Post and let me know what you think!


----------



## carolynr79 (Jan 20, 2006)

*support group*

We changed our mind about the support group. (My husband and I) We found a very good site about social phobia http://www.healsocialanxiety.com/, which helped us to realize that our support group needs to be more focused on recovery and then after group if anyone wants to commiserate at Denny's or Border's then that would be fine. It would be nice to meet other people who share similar problems. Even though I can be charming with co-workers in work I sound ridiculous talking to my supervisor and if I had to make conversation with my co-workers outside of work I don't think I could get through it. Every time my supervisor talks to me I end up emitting high pitched giggles. So we are starting one, but it might take a little more time because we are going to order all the materials and find a church or somewhere similar to meet. Please check back here if you are interested. I will keep posting about it even if no one from Orlando replies. New people join the board a lot and one of them might be interested.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm absolutely interested in getting something going in Orlando.


----------



## beachmick (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm interested in an Orlando group, as well


----------



## hutchdawg (Jun 9, 2005)

Soooo.... any group?


----------



## AwkrdNaptural (Jul 10, 2005)

has the idea of a support group in orlando died before it ever started. i have been looking for group forever.


----------



## DayTrader (Aug 9, 2004)

Anything going on with an Orlando Support Group?


----------



## rh1111 (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm interested in Orlando... anyone else??


----------



## DayTrader (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: re: Orlando Support Group - Forming*



rh1111 said:


> I'm interested in Orlando... anyone else??


Well I'm interested in a group where I can work on my number 1 fear which is public speaking.


----------



## DayTrader (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: re: Orlando Support Group - Forming*



DayTrader said:


> rh1111 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested in Orlando... anyone else??
> ...


Bump


----------



## DayTrader (Aug 9, 2004)

Anyone interested? I can meet mon - thurs nights


----------

